# Blingz kidded! Picture added



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Selle Valley HNK blingz kidded today with twins - doeling / buckling. I sold this girl with the condition that I got to have her bred to the buck I wanted and get a doeling back!

Pics to come


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Blingz kidded!*

Congratulations!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Blingz kidded!*

A big congrats.... :leap:  :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Blingz kidded!*

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blingz kidded!*

I just had a couple pics sent - BOY is the boy flashy!! The little girl is black with a couple small white body spots and a white top knot. Not sure on waddles yet - I actually forgot to ask - oops


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Blingz kidded!*

Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blingz kidded!*

She is the little black one - momma is not being all that nice to her :-(


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she is very cute! I hope mama starts being nice to her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I got a message that now momma has been biting and throwing the baby - so she will come home after work


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh no! Was this a first time momma?

Congrats on the cuties! and your right, that boy IS flashy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep she is a snooty ff!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Poor little one


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...cute! Congrats! What a nasty mom though! I'm sure that little baby will be happy to get some one on one attention.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah, and her half sister (same sire), who is also her cousin, will be pulled as a 100% bottle baby as she is a BRAT!!! So we are going to curb this one real quick.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are super cute!!  



KW Farms said:


> What a nasty mom though! I'm sure that little baby will be happy to get some one on one attention.


dito!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...would ya look at that....so adorable...  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at the heart on the boys back...how neat!

Ah, momma just knew the doeling was yours and decided that you should raiseit, not her!


----------

